# What's wrong with this?



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Just noticed a defect in the rule used ONLY for estimates. At first I thought my morning eyes were playing tricks on me, then I laughed.










I guess that's what I get for shopping at "Ocean State Job Lot". But it IS only used for estimates.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

but.....i measure on the 1/4" all the time...


aaaaaargh, the MILLIONS i have missed out on!!!



lol, odd mistake.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

luckily it is only in the 2 foot section, which I do not use often, but the small powder I measured yesterday was a few inches narrower than 3'.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

oh hey, the 9's upside down also!


i have one of those laser measure devices, cheap $12 deal, but it figures area length and so on.

i rarely use it, it was a gift, but it's fun to whip out in front of clients for 'show'.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

WisePainter said:


> i rarely use it, it was a gift, but it's fun to whip out in front of clients for 'show'.


So you whip it out eh? Thats the secret to landing all the plush jobs...


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

innuendo?:blink:

So you whip it out eh?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

chrisn said:


> innuendo?:blink:


my WHAT o


----------

